# help replacing ignition switch



## letutt (Aug 22, 2005)

hey everyone, there has got to be someone out there that knows how to replace the ignition switch on my 200. i got a new switch from audi and i'm all excited to get it in there so i removed the cover underneath the steering wheel and i can see some parts of the ignition switch but i don't know if i need to remove more dashboard or not. any help would be great.


----------



## gbssvcs (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: help replacing ignition switch (letutt)*

I think this is mentioned in the Bentley manuals. If you don't have them, there are three of them, they are a "must have" for 200 owners and anyone else with a 5000 or 100 or 200, years 80 through 91. In the meantime, do a google search for "ignition switch" on the Audifans.com domain/website. I know I have seen email messages in their searchable database on this topic.


----------

